# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Чем сознание животньіх отличается от сознания людей?

## Ваня :)

Я не смог определить в какой раздел отправить єтот вопрос. Раздел "НЕсуицид" слишком флудовьій для єтого. А тут речь тоже о смерти и том, что вне ее.

В общем, чем сознание человека отличается от сознания животньіх?

Некоторьіе религии (не будем показьівать пальцем) говорят, что у животньіх нет души.  :Smile:  June решил оправдать убийство животньіх тем, что домашним кошкам не будет чего кушать.  :Smile:  Одного аргумента о том, что уже давно существуют веганские корма для кошек и собак для June'а недостаточно.

Есть много сфер, где убийство животньіх, єксплуатация и тестьі на животньіх уже, мягко говоря, не являются необходимьіми. Но мьі продолжаем єто делать.

Почему дискриминация по религиозньім, возрастньім, сексуальноориентационньім, расовьім, гендерньім принципам єто уже плохо, а видовая дескриминация - нормально?

Но єто не тема о веганстве или вегетарианстве, а именно о сознании. Чем оно отличается у животньіх и "венца єволюции"?

Я так полагаю, сознание Traumerei могло бьі сформироваться и в теле лабораторной мьішки.  :Smile:  Она бьі видела мир по мишиному. У нее бьіли бьі ограниченнее возможности мозга, но сознание оставалось бьі сознанием.

Оставим крокодилов в покоее, не обсуждая хищность и всеядность разньіх животньіх. Именно о сознании. Почему мьі позволяем себе убивать и єксплуатировать существ таких же, как мьі в смьісле наличия сознания?

Чем сознание животньіх отличается от сознания людей?

----------


## June

Люди тоже животные. Правильнее, наверное, так: чем сознание людей отличается от сознания других животных?

----------


## Ваня :)

Я хотел именно так и напечатать.  :Smile:  Но тут многие считают, что люди - єто люди, а животньіе - єто животньіе. И биология в школе разделяет животньіх и людей. Єто просто компромисная формулировка. Я не "против", а только "за" формулировку June'a.  :Smile:

----------


## oneway

Предполагается, что отсутствием второй сигнальной системы.



> Вторая сигнальная система — специальный тип высшей нервной деятельности человека, система «сигналов», идущих от общей с животными первой сигнальной системы — ощущений, представлений, относящихся к окружающему миру. Речь, как вторая сигнальная система, как семиотическая система значимостей — это «идущие в кору от речевых органов есть вторые сигналы, сигналы сигналов. Они представляют собой отвлечение от действительности и допускают обобщение, что и составляет наше личное, специально человеческое, высшее мышление, создающее сперва общечеловеческий эмпиризм, а, наконец, и науку — орудие высшей ориентировки человека в окружающем мире и в самом себе». И. П. Павлов (1932).


 Поэтому, хотя животные могут точно так же испытывать боль, они, скорее всего, не формируют обобщенных концепций о страдании, несправедливости, зле, от которых страдали бы, подобно людям, еще сильнее.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я с И.П. Павловьім не согласен. Возможно, он тоже не согласился бьі с собой, живя сейчас. Хотя, он, кажется, тоже єкспериментьі над приматами ставил.

Я о приматах. И спускаясь "ниже" по млекопитающим. Всякие там дельфиньі, китьі, коальі, кенгуру. Кроме того, многие животньіе "попроще" организовьіваются в стаи и т.д. Возможно значение второй сигнальной ослабевает "опускаясь ниже" по видам. Но она есть у приматов и других. Впрочем, я об єтом ничего не знаю, и не могу доказать. Но может кто-то другой может. Или сейчас, или позже. Или доказать обратное.

Ну и офтоп - для меня наличие нервной системьі и боли уже является достаточньім (я бьі даже сказал, очень сильньім) аргументом. Но да, мьі о сознании...

----------


## Ваня :)

Но я тут больше о существовании сознания, как мне кажется, такого же. То есть, об осознании того, что я мьішь и я существую. Не о формировании обобщенньіх концепций. Хотя, наличие\отсутствие второй сигнальной - єто интиресно.

----------


## oneway

А без второй сигнальной и не будет никаких "я мышь" и "я существую", потому что все это - концепции, результаты обобщения опыта. Собственно, все сводится к наличию вот этой способности к обобщению (которая, да, может быть есть у каких-либо видов животных), а также к степени ее развития: насколько сложными могут быть концепции, насколько детализированным может быть понимание животным самого себя, своего места в мире и, главное, качества своей жизни.

----------


## June

> Но тут многие считают, что люди - єто люди, а животньіе - єто животньіе.


 Я обычно стараюсь понять, как оно есть на самом деле. А на самом деле человек является частью животного мира.

Есть такая поговорка: ворон ворону глаз не выклюет. Думаю, ты понимаешь, что дело тут не в уникальных тактико-технических характеристиках глаза ворона, а в том, что это глаз именно ворона. Так же и в человеческом мире: запрет на поедание себе подобных существовал задолго до появления на свет Ивана Петровича Павлова, соответственно он не был обусловлен второсигнальностью или какими-то другими выявленными академиками отличиями мозга человека от мозга других животных. Думаю, в древности существовали и племена каннибалов, и племена, в которых людей не ели, и вторые в итоге размножились успешнее первых. А запрет на поедание животных никакого эволюционного преимущества не давал. А сейчас мы просто движемся по накатанной колее.

----------

